

Web site of Apertium FOSS machine translation platform gets a makeover - unhammer
http://www.apertium.org/#translation

======
unhammer
The new site was made by Google Code-In student
[http://www.skc.name/](http://www.skc.name/) :)

The old site looked like this:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20140303224955/http://www.apertiu...](http://web.archive.org/web/20140303224955/http://www.apertium.org)

